# Let car run lock and walk away ?



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Start vehicle, exit vehicle, use fob to lock vehicle, go inside.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried that with my Gen I with my second FOB -does not work, door automatically unlocks


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I tried that with my Gen I with my second FOB -does not work, door automatically unlocks


That's to prevent you from locking your keys in the car. This is in regards to the Gen 2 with pushbutton start as it's been posted in the Gen 2 forum.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

have key in pocket. enter car. leave key in pocket. start car. leave key in pocket. exit car. remove key from pocket. press lock button one time. press lock button a second time. put key in pocket. leave.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> have key in pocket. enter car. leave key in pocket. start car. leave key in pocket. exit car. remove key from pocket. press lock button one time. press lock button a second time. put key in pocket. leave.


My wife's mazda with push start, her buttons on her fob don't work once car is running, is that not the same for the cruze, that's interesting !

I have noticed that the car actually turns off once you get about 15 feet away with the fob in your pocket, but the only only starting doing that once we had the aftermarketbut mazda verified automatic starter installed, the buttons on the drivers door handle (only the drivers) will still work to unlock the drivers door once car is in park though, I imagine also to prevent locking keys in car, i have to go to a dealer and play with a new cruze, love my 2011 though hmm ?

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

Can start car take fob out, lock the door with the fob, walk into building come back unlock with fob and car is running never shuts off. had a friend stay in the car once while i ran into a store and all that happens is a message comes on saying the fob is not in range but never shut off.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Or lock it with the key.


----------

